# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ساختن Setup برای پروژه های VB6 >  ساخت ستاپ برای برای برنامه

## _behnam_

سلام دوستان
میخواستم از دوستانی که تجربه ساخت ستاپ رو دارن خواهش کنم منو راهنمایی کنن
میخوام واسه نرم افزارم یه ستاپ بسازم البته میخوام دیتابیس هم همراهش نصب بشه آخه با Package & Deployment Wizard که ستاپ ساختم فقط فایل اجرایی و کامپوننت ها نصب میشن 
فایل های اضافی مثل تصاویر و دیتابیس نصب نمیشه و برنامه اجرا نمیشه
حالا از دوستان خواهش دارم اگه امکانش هست یه آموزش بدن و راهنمایی کنن

ممنون

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...AF%D8%B3%D8%B1

----------


## miniator

فقط Setup Factory

----------


## toytown

یه سر به تاپیک زیر بزن شاید کمکت کنه

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ker&highlight=

----------


## paul wesley

اقا بهنام شما وقتی داری مراحل ساخت ستاپ رو میگذرونی نباید همون اول FINISHرو بزنی
تو یکی از صفحه های همون WIZARD لیست تموم فایل هایکه میخواد در ستاپ ذخیره کنی هستش و شما کافیه اون گزینه ی ADD کنارش رو بزنین و فایلی که نیاز دارین رو اضافه کنین
اگه درست شد تشکر یادت نره  :لبخند:

----------

